# Strange 2002 F350xl headlight Problem



## Jgramlich (Jul 26, 2010)

When I turn my headlights on, they don't turn off. I put the switch in the off position, and my parking lights stay on. If it's any help, my high beam switch doesnt work either (i can flash them, can't keep them on). 

I've been disconnecting the battery after i turn the truck off, and when i reconnect they stay off. I can drive with my running lights, they turn off fine.

Went through the fuse box all is well. 

Any ideas? Bad switch?


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

I would say headlight switch


----------



## smoore45 (Oct 27, 2007)

Sounds like it could be a stuck relay too, since you said the lights dont come on after disconnecting the battery (which de-energizes the relay). Could also explain the brights if they are part of same relay.


----------



## tjctransport (Nov 22, 2008)

first thing you should do is change the multi function switch.
that alone may just fix your problems.


----------



## metro25 (Jan 22, 2011)

Pull fuse 4 in the battery junction box and see if the park lamps work normally (on/off with the headlight switch.) If they do operate normally with fuse 4 out, check for a short in the trailer wiring running lamps, most likely at the trailer connector harness or near it.


----------



## MR. Elite (Nov 24, 2012)

have U checked the back of the switch at all...? seen many that get way hot and melt to the point the functions r all confused!! or as was said earlier... next would b relay, it very likely that its stuck in the on position until power shut down


----------

